# kitchen gut job



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

halfway thru my full kitchen gut....
overview:
tore down wall between dining room & another into thel living room.
relocated bank of cabinets to opposite wall
replaced all drywall and to add insulation in exterior walls...(none in whole house) only 2 more rooms to touch and whole house will be fully insulated..stupid!!!
roughed in new wiring for added appliances, ran wires for undercabinet lighting, pendant lights, and a bunch of pot lights. (original kitchen had 1 center light)
removed layers of old flooring to get down to planks. installed to plywood and cement board underlayment
Installed 2 new windows
Installed my cabinets
Primed ceiling
installed crown molding

that's it so far...granite templating will happen once i get center island set.
All work was done by myself (except for some extra hands in hold up drywall)

stay tuned for more pics


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

more pics


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good-----Did you do the drywall finishing?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Please tell me you preserved the pink border to reuse in your new kitchen. 

Looking very nice.


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, i finished all the drywall...areas behind where backsplash will be, i didn't finish all the way. everything is primered now and looks great

Bill, the border was scratched with my dining room remodel..lol
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/dining-room-remodel-169769/


----------



## wwkayaker (May 13, 2012)

Looks great. I am about to replace my kitchen cabinets as well, but I am nervous. Any suggestions for another diyer?


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

have a well thoughtout plan.
put uppers up first using a ledger board
make sure you find stud locations
clamp cabinet faces together and predrill to connect each cabinet.
stay plumb and level.

repeat for base

good luck...


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

haven't updated in awhile...floor is done, granite in, backsplash is done...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the 'rug' pattern tile in front of the sink---details like that add a lot.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful re-model of your kitchen.
The floor and counters are a great marriage.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I like the 'rug' pattern tile in front of the sink---details like that add a lot.



Me too. Also love the granite you chose.

Great job.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Why is your plug upside down?

Otherwise great job!


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

TrailerParadise said:


> Why is your plug upside down?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> That was a change in the 2008 NEC code book.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just WOW. And your dining room? Gorgeous! I love the custom ceiling and wainscoting you did in there. Beautiful job!


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks for the compliments...i'll be glad when it's finished...taking a break after this..lol...that'll make 6 out of my 9 rooms i've totally gutted and remodeled.
as far as the kitchen, still need to add the cabinet crown and light rail, trim out the openings, misc touching up....then stick a fork in it..


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

more pics.
floor detail after grouting
Stone faced island
Stone faced corner (waiting on more)
trimwork needs to me painted and inside painted with magnetic chalkboard paint


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

Kitchen look gorgeous! What kind of flooring is that?


----------



## jgee82 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks..
it's 13x13 porcelain (Canyon Slate @ Lowes)


----------



## terry603 (Mar 12, 2012)

entire job looks great,but,i really love the floor. I can see all the hard work and time you did on this.


----------

